# What's the command to install microsoft fonts?



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

What's the command to install microsoft fonts?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


Have a specific link.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=webfonts&stype=all


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 27, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> Have a specific link.



Can't you read Table Of Content?


----------



## aragon (Nov 27, 2010)

What's the command to use Google?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 27, 2010)

What's the command to use command?


----------

